# instinctive compounds



## bearr (Jul 21, 2006)

Yeah, I have a Fred Bear Badge that I have way down to 40# to do my "instinctive" shooting with. I put a single pin slider sight on it so that I can aim if something is sitting still though. I can hit anything out to 45 yards within a 6" circle -not to bad for that bow:wink: - But Ill usually just draw and release(its a great finger bow too):


----------



## bearr (Jul 21, 2006)

anyone else...?


----------



## dogdrivers.net (Dec 5, 2005)

Thats the only way ill bowfish. I also shoot my longbow alot but I cant stand trying to bowfish with a sight it anoys the crap outta me.


----------



## cmblackburn74 (5 mo ago)

I shot lots of Compounds instinctively so far the best bow I shot that way is a Mathews Ovation.


----------



## 8025952 (Sep 7, 2020)

I tried but I it screwed up my instincts on recurve, and I enjoy the recurve more so I bailed. But releasing a compound string consistently seemed much easier. I would probably adapt if I didn't shoot recurve.


----------

